# Tecumseh engine overspeeding



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a tecumseh 6.5 hp engine on a toro mower. It is overspeeding. I tried adjusting the governor per the manual however I may not be doing it correctly. Please double check my procedure. Looking from the driver/left side of the mower. I loosened the screw holding the lever arm to the gov shaft. I held the throttle open and then rotated the governor shaft counter clockwise until it would not go any further. I next tightened the screw. I think it is an lev195ea motor. I think the internal governor mechanism might be the problem however before I tear into it, I wanted to check here first. I have already checked the linkage for binds and there were none.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Does the throttle stay wide open when you start the mower? If so then the problem is probably internal. The procedure you followed to adjust the governor is correct. If the governor pulls the throttle back, but it's still running too fast, then the governor spring tension needs to be adjusted, or the throttle stop screw on the carburetor is screwed in to far.


----------



## John Lolli (Nov 3, 2005)

30 year tech -- thanks for the response. I forgot to mention that I had already eased the tension on the governor spring by bending the tab and the throttle screw is ok. I think I have an internal problem and will have to pull the motor, sump etc an see what is wrong.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Don't let it scare you, pulling the sump on one of these isn't that difficult, just be careful of the oil pump, it is a ball with a plunger and needs to fit into the groove on the sump when reassembling.


----------

